# What the heck is a Pawl?



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

I read about a fix for buzzing locos and they mention "bending" the pawl.

Can someone tell me what the heck a pawl is and what I should be looking for?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The hook that turns the drum.
In general a piece that moves and locks as in a rachet or an extensdion ladder.

The reverse units can be noisy especially at idle. If it works I wouldn't bother. You can change it out but the fun is hearing it work. It may quiet down with use or your hearing will just get worse.

You have asked a lot about general things when do we get to see these Gems?


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm posting pics as we speak - I've posted my layout pics here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6449&page=3

Pics of trains coming today


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nov,

On another recent thread, some guys (John, Bruce?) shared a tip about quieting noisy e-units by placing a tiny soft rubber or foam sticky bumper on top of the e-unit plunger. I haven't tried that myself, but it seems like a good idea. One would have to disassemble the e-unit to install that, though.

In the very bottom-right of my photo in this post, you can see a disassembled e-unit and the plunger rod with attached "pawl" hand that engages the teeth on the e-unit drum ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=59190&postcount=23

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That was me, but you're correct, I already had it apart so it wasn't a big deal.


----------

